# How is TERI University's distance learning program



## reetasharma201 (Jun 8, 2015)

So, TERI University is one of the few universities offering course in Renewable Energy and I was really interested in it can someone guide me about it. 
I have done Bachelors with Mechanical Engineering.


----------

